# Cool jars !



## Foreshore9 (Jul 6, 2020)

I found these jars the other day no cracks, chips they cleaned up nicely going to reuse them I have some cool wooden lids on the way !


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jul 7, 2020)

Foreshore9 said:


> I found these jars the other day no cracks, chips they cleaned up nicely going to reuse them I have some cool wooden lids on the way !


Cool are they gallon sized?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

